# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες > Χρώματος >  Καναρίνι φαιό κόκκινο μωσαικό

## xXx

θα βάλω φωτογραφίες από αυτό το καναρίνι επειδή μου αρέσει πολύ και θα θελα να το μοιραστούμε...

----------


## fragos

κατακλικτικα πουλια πολυ θα ηθελα να ειχα ενα απο αυτα!

----------


## vagelis76

Είναι καταπληκτικα!!!!!και ποιός δε θα ήθελε να έχει ένα κοντά του????
Βασίλη εσύ εχεις αυτή τη ράτσα στη κατοχή σου?
Ευχαριστούμε για τις όμορφες φωτογραφίες t-think  t-think  t-think

----------


## xXx

Βαγγέλη όχι δυστυχώς  δεν έχω φέτος τέτοια πουλιά....προς το παρόν...έτσι λέω πάντα γιατί μπορεί και να αποκτήσω  ::  ....με την τρέλα που μας δέρνει....αν όχι φέτος για του χρόνου θα φροντίσω να αποκτήσω γιατί μου αρέσουν πολύ!

----------


## vagelis76

Εγώ στο εύχομαι με τη καρδιά μου να το πετύχεις όποτε εσύ είσαι έτοιμος Βασίλη  και ξέρεις μετά ε????
Θα ασχοληθείς με την εκτροφή τους και έτσι θα αποκτήσουμε και 'μείς.....  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## xXx

με μεγάλη μου χαρά να μπορέσω να ομορφύνω και την Κρήτη με τέτοια πλάσματα....δεν μπορεί όμως όλο και κάποιος θα εκτρέφει εκεί κάτω κοτζάμ νησί είστε  ::

----------


## mpapad

πανέμορφα πουλιά!!! Βασίλη πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να αποκτίσεις!!! καταπληκτικοί χρωματισμοί!!! και εγώ θα ήθελα πολύ ένα τέτοιο!!!

----------


## mitsman

Δεν εχω ξαναδει κατι τετοιο..απιστευτο....σαν να μην ειναι καναρινι!πανεμορφα!!!τοσο ακριβα ειναι που δεν μπορειτε να αποκτησετε?ή σπανια??ή δυσκολα στην εκτροφη τους?

----------


## xXx

40-50 ευρώ θα τα βρει κάποιος σε πετ σοπ αρεσνικό και θηλυκό σε ίδια τιμή συνήθως...δεν τα πολυβρίσκεις όμως...εγώ μπορούσα να πάρω φέτος αλλά δεν πήρα από ένα πετ στην Καρδίτσα...εδώ θα δεις τα φαιό κίτρινα μωσαικού που αντί για κόκκινο έχουνε κίτρινο http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...B9%CE%BA%CF%8C

----------


## mitsman

κ.Βασιλη με συγχωρειται αν αυτο που θα ρωτησω ειναι πολυ χαζο,αλλα δεν ξερω!τα καναρινια φαιο κοκκινο μωσαικο ειναι αποτελεσμα  διασταυρωσεων?βαψιματος? ή (που αυτο πιστευω) και των δυο???

----------


## xXx

κάθε ράτσα μέχρι να στανταριστεί είναι αποτέλεσμα διασταυρώσεων...το χρώμα του (κόκκινο) είναι θέμα βαψίματος

----------


## mitsman

πραγματικα ειναι πολυ ωραια καναρινια!δεν τα εχω συναντησει ξανα σε φωτο!!!

----------

